# 100-400 II - first shots



## TommyLee (Dec 12, 2014)

just picked up 100-400 II
no micro adjust... sun was fading fast...and a windstorm developing... walked out to Burnside PortlandOregon

a few shots... before I had to be somewhere else...

also tried the tamron sp pro 1.4x tc...
noticed a slightly slower focus speed...


overall the lens is rugged, compact.....sits next to 24-105 f4...well...

that is about what I wanted... 
it is NOT an f2.8 70-200 zoom ...about 2 stops gone there.....
and I have no idea how well it does compared to 70-200 @ 400 with canon 2x TC......
mine was pretty good ...focus lagged a bit...

but this is smaller....which is where I have moved this cycle..
still have 14 II, sig 35, 85 f1.2 and macro for all thos specialized shots...

but this lens ..with the 24-105, and close focus, takes the 500 diopter, my polarizer so it could travel ...well....

lots of shooting to do...
this is first hour..
and you will surely see lots of great shots from others ...

I passed on the 100-400 pump... but this one seems right for me..

by the way....the packing job on the lens is amazing...
good grief..... this is so carefully thought thru....
they could have a teevee show/contest...for people to try to repack it just like it came....
no one would win

yes...I did get turned around with zoom up front... but getting adjusted now....
...
some award winning shots to follow..
last two are tamron sp pro TC... 560mm

again no micro adjust...5d3


thanks CanonRumors for a great group to read/learn from...and an easy place to exchange ideas...


----------



## Harv (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats. It looks pretty good from here. Seems to take the TC well. Keep them coming.

Hoping mine arrives next week


----------



## JorritJ (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice test shots.

Does yours click pretty loudly when the IS is engaged or disengaged? Mine does.


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 12, 2014)

yes
i hear it click in ...
more than 70-200 II for example...

I assume that is what I hear..

I still have lots of testing/using to do...
looks like portland will have some sun saturday...


----------



## TAW (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice! I live just south of Portland and I have to laugh at the comment "and a windstorm developing". Oh my, my backyard is a shambles and my kids soccer scrimmage was cancelled because the goals were blowing over! My son and a few others stayed and practiced anyway and soon just started corner kicks from one side because with the wind, they could Bend it like Beckham ;D

The shots look great - I can hardly wait for mine to arrive...

Have a fun weekend shooting 

tom


----------



## rossstevens (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got this lens as well . Love the zoom ring better than the push/pull . And the af is quick . I thought you can use the 2X extender on this lens and still get AF . Real disappointment the AF doesn't work with the 2X extender .


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 13, 2014)

rossstevens said:


> I just got this lens as well . Love the zoom ring better than the push/pull . And the af is quick . I thought you can use the 2X extender on this lens and still get AF . Real disappointment the AF doesn't work with the 2X extender .



You can - sort of.

On certain bodies (1D series, 5DIII, 7DII) you can use conventional focusing at f/8, which means a 1.4x on the 100-400L. On the 70D and 7DII you can use dual-pixel phase-detection autofocus in live view and video mode at f/11, which means a 2x on a 100-400L. On all the live view cameras, you can use contrast detect autofocus in live view and video at any f-stop.


----------



## slclick (Dec 13, 2014)

great...more temptation


----------



## JoeDavid (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine arrives tomorrow via FEDEX Saturday delivery. I'll try to shot with the 7DM2 and 5DM3 over the weekend if I have the time and post something.


----------



## JoeDavid (Dec 13, 2014)

Well I just received and unpacked the lens. It may be tomorrow before I can really try it out. I must say, outside of a "big white" with its own suitcase, this lens was the most protected Canon I've received as far as packing goes. It even had foam padding INSIDE the lens hood! Two features, one much appreciated and one odd one. The sliding door access to adjust a polarizer or variable ND filter is great and it does snap closed so hopefully it won't become loose. The odd one is the tightening collar which is similar but not the same as the one on the version 1 push-pull design. Why? Mine is smooth but very tight on the "smooth" end of the collar setting. I don't think it will have lens creep even with a lot of use. Maybe Canon is not as confident as I am or there is a wide variation in how loose it is in their manufacturing of the lens (worrisome if that's it). I would have preferred just the locking switch similar to the 70-300L which, by the way, this lens is not just a bigger version of that lens. This lens reminds me more of the 70-200/2.8L IS II and has that quality of fit and feel to it. It is also not near as compact as the 70-300L even though it is a similar design with the lens barrel extending as you zoom out. This is a pretty big lens even at the 100mm setting. Oddly enough it doesn't feel like it weights more than the 70-300L even though the specs say it is about a pound heavier. One last thing is the collar design with the removable foot. I am on the fence about the removable foot versus being about to remove the entire collar.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 14, 2014)

*Anything shot with the Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II*

Lets see what this new lens can do.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Anything shot with the Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II*

Thete was a thread started a couple of days ago with some initial pix. cannot locate it right now.


----------

